# Can you put an 81-87 front clip on a 73-80



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

I just bought a 1980 DUMP 4X4 Central Hydraulics, 8.5 blade Flink Salt spreader, New motor & Trans.

I am selling my 86' 2wd dump. QUestion is will the fenders and hood off of a 81-87 GMC fit my 1980?


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Short answer is yes it will. You will also need a radiator core support, inner fenders and probably the hood hinges too. Search around some of the 73-87 Chevy truck websites such as:

http://www.chuckschevytruckpages.com/
http://www.73-87chevytrucks.com/
http://www.73-87.com/

One or more of them probably have a run down on the project.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

the best site on the web is www.ck5.com we have done this lots of times and some writeups also. you will need a complet frt clip from 81-up. also you will need the wiper cowel as this is now bolted to the cap . your old style is part of the hood. then you will need to modify the cab just a bit to mount the hinges. this will need to be done in the cowl corners. then dont forget the wiring harness. should be a simple plug and play. last thing i can think of is the radiator. 80-older is about 2" shorter. great time to up gradade t0o bigger 81-up style.


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool I might do it one day when once things start dieing down.


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes it can. I did it to my 77. I bought a Texas truck which was a 74 cab and put 81 and 
newer front clip. The only hard part is the hood hinges, after that it is not to bad to do.


----------



## fast68 (Jan 1, 2003)

hood hinges are the bibgest ordeal yes

and if you use stock bumper then you wil have to cut your 80 frame horn ends off at the same angle that the 81 up ones are cut and use all the 81-up brackets and bumper, basically 45 degrees

or run no bumper 


also wil have to modify lighting harness a bit due to parking lamps in 81 and 82 being down in the bumper unlike all other 73-87's and not since 71 and 72 (in which were the last two years of the old CST era body style)






good luck


----------

